# Hi All! Newbie from Illinois



## hooknlargemouth (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome..


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Timber1 (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome be careful you'll end up like the rest of us Archaholics!!!! Great place to get good information and lots of stuff to learn just ask!!!!


----------



## Hitman065 (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome from Texas!


----------



## bow addict (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome. What part of Illinois? Central here


----------



## Soilarch (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome, I'm new too and it's a big site but you'll find your way around soon enough.

Illinini here as well. About an hour north from Paducah, Ky.


----------



## scottherman1 (Jan 22, 2007)

welcome to AT from scott in ohio


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome from the St. Louis area, the east side of the Muddy.

Fill out your profile so we can get to know you.

Most of us are perfectly harmless:wink: .

SLash


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Archerytalk, hope you like the site! We will be looking for you in the forums!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome back to archery and AT


----------



## logcutter (Apr 14, 2007)

:welcome: :welcome:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

welcome, where in IL?


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk bowgrl74. Have fun here.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Bornrebel (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to AT!


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------

